# YS624 - Chute positioning parts



## nicklikesfire (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone!


This place is great! I'm hoping you all can help me out. A few years ago I bought a tracked YS624 and it runs well enough to clear my very steep driveway in CT, USA. I've had to fix a few parts on it, but unfortunately the chute control mechanism for both the angle and rotation did not come with the machine. Any ideas for replacing these without spending an obscene amount of money? The last few years I've just been using vice grips to keep the chute facing the direction I want it, but it is not the best.


Any ideas for an upgrade? Thanks! - Nick


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Can you post pictures of whats on the machine right now? Just so we know what exactly you are missing and whats needed?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Nick

Is yours just a regular crank style rotation and cable controlled chute angle ??

.


----------



## nicklikesfire (Nov 11, 2018)

Yep. Regular crank and cable. Here's what I have right now. As you can hopefully see, it's completely missing the worm gear and crank assembly along with the complete cable pull assembly.

I tried to use a system of ropes to just pull it from side to side, but that's not working out super well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, if you're talking cheap you can always use bolts with SS washers and either nylock nuts or wing nuts so you can adjust the tension on the chute deflector and just raise and lower it by hand.
With the rotation. Weld or bolt a piece of metal to the side or the chute so a rod can go in and have the rod at the control panel. You won't get all the left and right travel but it's cheap.

Or attach it like in the photo at the bottom of the chute. Something like what they did on an Eska of old. Or with a little more work use a rope or cable and a small drum like on the yellow Allis. That would give you full rotation.

Have you tried to price the Yamaha parts ?? 

.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nicklikesfire said:


> Here's what I have right now. As you can hopefully see, it's completely missing the worm gear and crank assembly along with the complete cable pull assembly.


I may have all the parts that you need. PMme if interested. (I'm also in CT)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

YSHSfan said:


> I may have all the parts that you need. PMme if interested. (I'm also in CT)


That would be my first choice to put it back the way it's supposed to be and have full function. :grin:

.


----------



## nicklikesfire (Nov 11, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well, if you're talking cheap you can always use bolts with SS washers and either nylock nuts or wing nuts so you can adjust the tension on the chute deflector and just raise and lower it by hand.
> With the rotation. Weld or bolt a piece of metal to the side or the chute so a rod can go in and have the rod at the control panel. You won't get all the left and right travel but it's cheap.
> 
> Or attach it like in the photo at the bottom of the chute. Something like what they did on an Eska of old. Or with a little more work use a rope or cable and a small drum like on the yellow Allis. That would give you full rotation.
> ...


These are great suggestions! Last winter I just had a pair of vice grips on the rotation and I'd just manually swap it whenever I needed to and then relock the vice grips to hold it in place. I just left the chute deflector as is and ran it full open. I worked a little bit on the rope idea, and it kind of works, but isn't the best. I'll see if I can upload a photo of it at some point.


----------

